# Heavier or lighter bullets?



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a Glock 23 .40 S&W as most of you probably already know. I happened to be at the local range a few days ago and one of the gentlemen behind the counter had suggested that I use lighter bullets for a sd load. As of now I have 165 gr speer gold dots. He had suggested that I use 135 corbon, because the lighter bullet will travel faster thus breaking apart in the bg as opposed to going through. I have always run heavier bullets pretty much for the same reason you would use a bigger hammer. More mass, more inertia, more energy transfer. What are some of your opinions???


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

My opinion is I don't like ultra light for caliber bullets for SD. Penetration is suspect and I prefer more mass. In 40, I like the 155 and/or 165 for SD. IMO your choice of Gold Dot 165's is an excellent choice.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What you have is just fine. Some of the behind the counter guy's don't know what they are talking about but just have to say something.

Next time you see him ask how many BG's he put away with 135's and how many with 165's. Then ask how many walls were penetrated by resultant shoot throughs.

Be certain to wear boots though in case he gives you an answer that leads to the wall penetration question being asked.

tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

+1 on this...many times the guys behind the counter don't want you to know they don't know so they'll babble something that sounds good. I have found this to be rare in the shops I frequent, but, have heard of it happening.

By the way, Happy Birthday Tof!!:smt038:smt023


----------



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I am of the same opinion, the heavier bullet although not as fast will have more inertia and deliver more energy. It's kind of like the difference between a 4 pond sledgehammer and an 8 pound sledge. You don't have to swing nearly as hard to get the same effect. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> By the way, Happy Birthday Tof!!:smt038:smt023


Thanks tek.

Now back on track.

tumbleweed


----------

